# for all the pede guys, biggest pede i have ever seen



## Sean (Apr 14, 2003)

now can u pede guys till me if this is a normal sized pede for this spieces or is it some freakish mutant pede its a (Amazonian Giant Centipede Scolopendra gigantea) well thats what its labled anywayz 
http://markmlucas.com/images/invertabrates/amazon giant 1.jpg


----------



## dennis (Apr 14, 2003)

OMG, that thing is HUGE!!

Now _that_  wants me to have a centipede or two ...


Dennis


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 14, 2003)

Well, taking into consideration that the average man's hand will be around 6-7" inches from base of palm to the tip of his middle finger, and that the pede is effectively doubled up, the total length can be estimated at around 12-13", which is perfectly reasonable for a specimen of true S. gigantea... I have heard numerous reliable reports of gigantea reaching 14-16"... not unheard of at all.

That being said, it is nearly impossible to obtain TRUE S. gigantea anymore... unles you buy a specimen from a collector who has one...


----------



## BugBoyX (Apr 14, 2003)

Looks more like an S. viridicornis...:? ........anyways HUGE pede.  I can't believe that guy is just holding it like it's nothing.  That things got to pack one hell of a punch if it bit him!


----------



## Philth (Apr 14, 2003)

*HOLY SH&T*

THATS AWSOME.  I want one or ten.  How is that guy handleing it with out it freaking out?  That thing is also fat, it makes mine look like a baby.


----------



## Sean (Apr 14, 2003)

*man i dunno*

Like i said the thing looks like some sort of mutant like it was exposed to some kind of radiation or ooz from the ninja turtles or something but man if thats what an adult pede looks like, like fully grown wow...im going to have to get into pedes alittle more


----------



## ChoJinn (Apr 15, 2003)

*<edit -MI>*

<Sexual references in on-topic forums?   -MI>

that is one fat pede. definitely a viridicornis or maybe venezuelan


whose pede is that? a friend or something? if so more pics would be like butta



adam


----------



## Steven (Apr 15, 2003)

Very impressive!

I gues it's a gigantea (colorlevels on the picture aren't reliable!)


----------



## Professor T (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGGRO _
> *Looks more like an S. viridicornis...:? ........anyways HUGE pede.  I can't believe that guy is just holding it like it's nothing.  That things got to pack one hell of a punch if it bit him! *


I agree, if that photo is a fake, its one of the better fakes I have ever seen, right down to the shadowing. I'm not ruling that possibility out.

If dude really was holding that pede. it must have spent some serious time in the refrigerator prior to being held. 

That, or the guy that figured out it doesn't bite has bowling balls.

That, or maybe the picture was taken moments before the pede ate his finger.


----------



## Professor T (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Professor T _
> *.
> 
> That, or maybe the picture was taken moments before the pede ate his finger. *


Actually, if that did happen, I'd rather see the video of the guy hopping around the room with a pede on his finger. 

I think that would be much funnier than the Tom Green scene with the snake eating his arm from Road Trip.

Does that make me sick?


----------



## Sean (Apr 19, 2003)

*actully its a pede of a site i found i dont know the dude*

let me find the link to the site and ill post it he has some other big pedes there but that one was the biggest


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Apr 19, 2003)

Good grief that joker is massive!!! I wanna get me one a those! *lol* But I guess, seeing as Mr. Internet definitely knows what he's talking about with centis, I'm gonna have to find me a collector that has one! Whoa, though! Man that joker's bad! I wouldn't hold that one! *lol* I have definitely not got bowling balls as someone else stated! Mr. Internet, you know of anyone who has this species and willing to sell? heheh... Only kidding. I think I'd have to work up the nerve to keep one of them, not to mention a really good caresheet. But I do believe one would go well in a 75 gal tank. I have some of those size, come to think of it.


adios,
edw.  =D


----------



## Sean (Apr 19, 2003)

*niiiice*

here is the gallery guys http://markmlucas.com/Invertebrategallery.htm


----------



## chau0046 (Apr 19, 2003)

OMG!

Thats like an emporer centipede from hell!!!!
I would love one !
Gonna have to find out if they ship to Canada,wich they probably don`t. Maybey one day i will find an american friend who live close enough to help me out!

If you take a closer look at the exoskeleton behind the head , you`ll notice little "dents". Looks like some kind of pressure sore.


Mat


----------



## Valael (Apr 20, 2003)

Any of you guys see that picture posted on Petbugs of a Peruvian giant that was around 14 - 15 inches long?   It was posted by Todd-something, I think (Not Gearheat)


Those pedes get pretty freaking impressive..


----------



## Henry Kane (Apr 20, 2003)

That was Tim DelRosario. I remember when he got that monster too. The dollar bill in the pic for scale was only like 30% of the pede's body length! 
That is a monster in the pic above but they can still get a site bigger than that!

Atrax


----------



## Valael (Apr 20, 2003)

Yeah, I wish I saved the dollar bill picture, it was incredible.


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XOskeletonRED _
> *Mr. Internet, you know of anyone who has this species and willing to sell? heheh... Only kidding.*


I had a pair offered to me a couple of months ago for a cool Grand... unfortunately, it takes that kind of money to acquire them these days...


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chau0046 _
> *
> If you take a closer look at the exoskeleton behind the head , you`ll notice little "dents". Looks like some kind of pressure sore.
> *


Not a sore at all... it is a normal part of centipede biology.  They are called "ring furrows" (I'm sure there is a more scientific name), and many centipedes have them.  Not all centipedes have them, so it can be a helpful feature in species determination...


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *I had a pair offered to me a couple of months ago...*


Mr. Internet,

Can you get ahold of the person who has them for sale? If he/she still has them, I would indeed be interested in purchasing them for thier asking price.

~Wade


----------



## chau0046 (Apr 24, 2003)

Not derictly behind the head,i think thats intersegmentral membrane, But the following "tergites(as we say is scorp anatomy)"down to about the 2-3-4-5 ones seen to be dented like a mal-nutritioned Emperors chela.

Oh well Freeking HUGE!!!!!!!!!

Mat


----------



## Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

The pic looks alot like the pedes I was seeing in the trade 6 or so years ago that were said to come from Trinidad or a smaller island nearby. Big, black beasts that dwarfed most of the red Peruvian giants I've seen. The tergites were like an inch and a half wide! I haven't seen them around since and am not sure what the name was. One dealer (who generally knows his stuff) told me that it was the "true" S. gigantea. He also told me that the centipedes on this island were the top predators, which is why they got so big there.

Ahh..."Centipede Island". What a great place for a tropical getaway  =D 

Wade


----------



## Weapon-X (Apr 24, 2003)

*re*



> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *That was Tim DelRosario. I remember when he got that monster too. The dollar bill in the pic for scale was only like 30% of the pede's body length!
> That is a monster in the pic above but they can still get a site bigger than that!
> 
> Atrax *



lol, yeah i remeber seeing that, did he buy it from someone who had it listed on kingsnake as a veitnamese pede for like 30 bucks! i could'nt beleave that what luck!--Jeff


----------



## Sean (Apr 24, 2003)

*a grand?*

A grand for a couple pedes??? holy shnickys


----------

